# Blackcurrant twigs



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I don't know if this is the right forum, but I was avoidng slick ice and brushed against the bare blackcurrant bushes today. 

Of course that wonderful smell that took me straight back to summer filled the air around me.

Is there a way to harness that aroma indoors this time of year using some cuttings?


----------

